# Problemi con la penna usb

## marto

Ciao a tutti,

non riesco a montare la mia penna usb sulla mia Gentoo box.

Mi sono letto un sacco di forum, ho controllato che nel kernel ci siano tutti i supporti (moduli usb-storage, sg, ecc. ecc.) e in effetti quando attacco la penna 'cat /proc/bus/usb/devices' mi dice che c'è un dispositivo flash disk attaccato (anche dmesg conferma che il supporto per lo usb mass storage è attivato e che un nuovo dispositivo usb a alta velocità è stato rilevato).

Il mio problema è che non esiste nessun device /dev/sd* (nè a, nè b, nè c, ecc. ecc.); allora ho provato a crearlo con 'mknod -m a+rwx /dev/sda b 8 0' (in accordo col file /usr/src/linux/Documentation/devices.txt). La creazione del nodo va bene ma poi il successivo 'mount /dev/sda /mnt/usb' mi da errore: "mount: /dev/sda non è un dispositivo di blocchi valido"

Il kernel che uso è 2.6.9-gentoo-r4

Qualcuno mi può aiutare ?

P.S: la penna è correttamente formattata perchè su una mia precedente installazione della mandrake 10 veniva correttamente riconosciuta e potevo usarla (purtoroppo non ho più quell'installazione per poter trarre 'ispirazione')

Grazie in anticipo

----------

## Onip

 *marto wrote:*   

> mount /dev/sda /mnt/usb

 

Prova con

```
mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
```

----------

## marto

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Prova con 
> 
> Codice:
> ...

 

Il problema è che non esiste /dev/sda1

P.S: anche se lo creo ottengo lo stesso errore

----------

## DiMar

Ma quando la inserisci, dmesg che output ti da?

----------

## marto

nello specifico c'è una sola nuova riga (in fondo a tutto):

usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using address 4

inoltre con cat /proc/bus/usb/devices ottengo questo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> T:  Bus=04 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=02 Cnt=01 Dev#=  4 Spd=480 MxCh= 0
> ...

 

----------

## luna80

hai provato a fare una ricerca nel forum? 

ci sono un sacco di utenti che hanno avuto problemi e un sacco di consigli proposti.

per esempio guarda:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-285693-highlight-chiave+usb.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-225264-highlight-chiave+usb.html

se non trovi prova anche a fare una ricerca avanzata, trovi infiniti 3d a riguardo.

ciao

----------

## marto

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> per esempio guarda: 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-285693-highlight-chiave+usb.html
> ...

 

Purtroppo nn mi aiutano; come ho detto ho tutti i moduli necessari (almeno quelli menzionati nei 3d che ho letto). quello che non capiscco è perchè il sistema non crea da solo i dispositivi /dev/sd*, e anche se li creo io mi dice che non sono validi  :Sad: 

----------

## maninthebox1

posta la parte finale del tuo dmesg.

eee...sei sicuro di aver inserito tutto il necessario nel kernel?

per esmpio sotto SCSI device support

```
<*> SCSI disk support

 <*> SCSI generic support
```

e sotto USB support

```

<*> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

[*]   USB Mass Storage verbose debug                                         

[*]   USB Mass Storage Write-Protected Media Detection 

<*> EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

 [*]   Full speed ISO transactions 

 [*]   Root Hub Transaction Translators  

 <*> OHCI HCD support 
```

hai provato a vedere se la chiavetta ce l'hai sotto /dev/scsi/host (o qualcosa di simile) o anche sotto /dev/ub/ .....   ?

----------

## marto

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> posta la parte finale del tuo dmesg
> 
> 

 

Eccotelo tutto:

```
Linux version 2.6.9-gentoo-r4 (root@Tritatutto) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #9 Tue Nov 23 16:06:25 CET 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fee0000 - 000000001feec000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001feec000 - 000000001ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff00000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec10000 - 00000000fec20000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffffc00 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

510MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 130784

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126688 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACER                                  ) @ 0x000f6020

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ACER   TM8000   0x20020608  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1fee52ea

ACPI: FADT (v001 ACER   TM8000   0x20020608 PTL  0x00000050) @ 0x1feebf2c

ACPI: HPET (v001 ACER   TM8000   0x20020608 PTL  0x00000000) @ 0x1feebfa0

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ACER   TM8000   0x20020608  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1feebfd8

ACPI: DSDT (v001 ACER   TM8000   0x20020608 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0x0

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 idebus=66 ide0=dma ide1=dma

ide_setup: idebus=66

ide_setup: ide0=dma

ide_setup: ide1=dma

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c04cf000 soft=c04ce000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1993.658 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 514020k/523136k available (2697k kernel code, 8632k reserved, 1006k data, 168k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3948.54 BogoMIPS (lpj=1974272)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz stepping 06

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd732, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *6)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *6)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *6)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 6) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 29)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFN0] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFN1] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.1[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.2[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.3[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:07.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Simple Boot Flag at 0x37 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14 <tigran@veritas.com>

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.20 [Flags: R/W].

Initializing Cryptographic API

inotify init: minor=63

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

hw_random: cannot enable RNG, aborting

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=6) Memory=398.00 Mhz, System=202.00 MHz

Non-DDC laptop panel detected

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type LCD found

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

radeonfb: panel ID string: IDT

radeonfb: detected LVDS panel size from BIOS: 1400x1050

radeondb: BIOS provided dividers will be used

radeonfb: Power Management enabled for Mobility chipsets

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 175x65

radeonfb: ATI Radeon NP  SDR SGRAM 128 MB

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., P11 , 01.00 (OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600   )

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:588a

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c58f8, set palette = c00c5932

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3010 3016 3054 3038 303c 305c 3000 3004 30b0 30b2 30b4

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0xd8000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xe1900000, size 16384k

fb1: VESA VGA frame buffer device

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a NS16550A

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.8

 180 degree mounted touchpad

 Sensor: 29

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> 4 multi-buttons, i.e. besides standard buttons

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

psmouse.c: Failed to enable mouse on isa0060/serio4

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Using anticipatory io scheduler

nbd: registered device at major 43

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 66MHz system bus speed for PIO modes

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1860-0x1867, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1868-0x186f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: TOSHIBA MK8025GAS, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-820S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB), CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49522 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 at 0xd0000c00, irq 10

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4087 buckets, 32696 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

speedstep-centrino: no table support for CPU model "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz":

speedstep-centrino: try compiling with CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI wakeup devices:

GLAN MPCI T394 MDM0 USB1 USB2 USB3

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 168k freed

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3, 8 throttling states)

cpufreq: CPU0 - ACPI performance management activated.

cpufreq: *P0: 2000 MHz, 24000 mW, 10 uS

cpufreq:  P1: 1800 MHz, 20000 mW, 10 uS

cpufreq:  P2: 1400 MHz, 18000 mW, 10 uS

cpufreq:  P3: 1000 MHz, 16000 mW, 10 uS

cpufreq:  P4: 600 MHz, 12000 mW, 10 uS

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT2] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (44 C)

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 6, io base 00001800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 6, io base 00001820

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 6, io base 00001840

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 10, pci mem e0868000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new driver usbmouse

drivers/usb/input/usbmouse.c: v1.6:USB HID Boot Protocol mouse driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

Broadcom Gigabit Ethernet Driver bcm5700 with Broadcom NIC Extension (NICE) ver. 7.3.5 (06/23/04)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

eth0: Broadcom BCM5705 1000Base-T found at mem d0200000, IRQ 6, node addr 00c09f416853

eth0: Broadcom BCM5705 Integrated Copper transceiver found

eth0: Scatter-gather ON, 64-bit DMA ON, Tx Checksum ON, Rx Checksum ON, 802.1Q VLAN ON, TSO ON

usb 4-6: new high speed USB device using address 3

hub 4-6:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-6:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [1241:1177] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:06.0 [1025:0051]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x08b8, PCI irq 6

Socket status: 30000006

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.1[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:06.1 [1025:0051]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x08b8, PCI irq 6

Socket status: 30000006

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:06.3 (0080 -> 0082)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.3[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:06.3 [1025:0051]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x08b8, PCI irq 6

Socket status: 30000410

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: excluding 0x800-0x807

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x378-0x37f 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

bcm5700: eth0 NIC Link is DOWN

bcm5700: eth0 NIC Link is Up, 100 Mbps full duplex

usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using address 4

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eee...sei sicuro di aver inserito tutto il necessario nel kernel? 
> 
> per esmpio sotto SCSI device support 
> ...

 

Nel kernel ho configurato:

SCSI device support direttamente nel kernel

SCSI disk support come modulo (caricato all'avvio)

SCSI generic support come modulo (caricato all'avvio)

USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support  come modulo (caricato all'avvio)

USB Mass Storage verbose debug non l'ho inserito (non mi interessava e non credo sia essenziale)

USB Mass Storage Write-Protected Media Detection (EXPERIMENTAL) direttamente nel kernel (non si può mettere come modulo)

 EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support  come modulo (caricato all'avvio)

 Full speed ISO transactions non l'ho inserito

 Root Hub Transaction Translators non l'ho inserito

OHCI HCD support  come modulo (caricato all'avvio)

UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support  come modulo (caricato all'avvio)

altre cose ma qui ho riportato solo quello che mi aveva detto maninthebox1

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hai provato a vedere se la chiavetta ce l'hai sotto /dev/scsi/host (o qualcosa di simile) o anche sotto /dev/ub/ ..... ?
> 
> 

 

sì ma non c'è nulla sotto /dev/scsi e non ho /dev/ub; ho /dev/usb/hid ma è vuota anche questa

Edit gutter: usiamo i bbcode

----------

## jikko

allora, non sono riuscito a capire un paio di cose:

1) il kernel lo hai compilato come?

2) usi udev o devfs?

3) trovi o non trovi i device /dev/ub* ?

4) il dmesg che hai postato, avevi connesso i dispositivi usb?

se usi udev prova a cercare come mappare i device usb.

se riaccendi il pc/portatile con collegato il dispositivo il dmesg cambia?

se provi a fare questo:

```

#tail -f /var/log/message

```

con device usb collegato e meno noti differenze? (posta entrambi)

stessa cosa di sopra riavviando il sistema.

a me, con udev noto che la frequenza aumenta, a volte mi da un errore sulla tabella di rooting degli irq, e di conseguenza mi disabilita l' irq10 che penso sia quello associato al controller usb.

a te si comporta in maniera simile?

----------

## maninthebox1

Per rendere il 3d e il forum un po più carino, la prossima volta usa [code]

leva tutta sto roba come moduli e mettili statici( * ) .anche tutto il resto che riguarda la chiavetta e che non hai riportato qui.... 

ricompila il kernel e riavvia dovo averlo copiato in boot.

usi hotplug/coldpug ? 

Hai provato con un altro kernel?

----------

## marto

Per jikko:

1) cosa intendi ? vuoi che ti posti il mio .config ? (sarebbe bello lungo)

2) non lo so ma penso devfs (perchè all'avvio ho un messaggio 'Starting devfsd'  :Smile: )

3) non ho nessuna directory/file ub* in /dev

4) sì la penna era connessa

ho riavviaato il portatile con la penna attaccata e una cosa in effetti è cambiata: ora il led della penna lampeggia (prima era sempre spento)

```
tail -f /var/log/messages
```

mi dice che disconnetto una periferica usb quando levo la penna e mi dice che c'è una nuova periferica usb quando l'attacco

Ora che ho riavviato il led della penna lampeggia ma ancora non ho nessun dispositivo sd* in /dev quindi non so come fare a montarla

Per maninthebox1:

Sorry per il look; la prossima volta userò code

Che differenza fa tra moduli e non ? Tanto se li carico all'avvio è come averli compilati direttamente nel kernel... o no ?

Non ho ancora provato un altro kernel ma se continuo ad avere problemi lo farò

Non so se uso hotplug/coldplug... sinceramente io ho seguito il gentoo handbook (ai tempi era 2004.0) alla lettera

----------

## AlterX

Mi sà che non te la riconosce!

perchè quando inserisco la mia, dice

scsi adpter, use usb....

device on sda

....

L'output me lo sono inventato, ma il succo è che l'associa a sda  :Laughing: 

Se con dmesg non vedi l'associazione, signifca che non la vede.

Controlla nel kernel che ci siano:

usb-storage

ohci-hcd

uhci-hcd

ehci-hcd

anche qui non ricordo le parti finali che ho scritto, ma quelle iniziali sono corrette  :Laughing: 

ricorda che se sono moduli, li devi prima caricare con modprobe e poi attacchi la pennina.

----------

## maninthebox1

che portatile è?

per quanto riguarda i moduli fatti una googleata e vedi....Però posso dirti che per esempio la mia scheda audio funziona solo se inserisco i driver come moduli! altrimenti li avrei messi statici.

Come fai a non sapere se hai hotplug/coldplug? non ti ricordi se l'hai installato o no?

come li carichi i moduli all'avvio?

e il kernel come lo compili?  lo fai tu a mano o usi genkernel?

Quanto tempo è che non aggiorni il sistema?

Che ne dici di un bel emerge sync e subito dopo di un bel emerge -Dvua  world (a facoltativo:ti chiede se continuare o no) ?

----------

## marto

Riconoscere penso che la riconosca visto che 'cat /proc/bus/msg' elenca correttamente un flash disk e visto che l'output di dmesg riporta anche l'inserimento / scollegamento della periferica usb

I moduli li ho già caricati tutti all'avvio, quindi quando attacco la penna sono sicuramente caricati (infatti lsmod li elenca)

Oltre tutto lasciando la penna inserita e riavviando il led lampeggia (mentre se invece la inserisco a sistema già avviato il led non si accende proprio).

Il vero problema secondo me sta nella creazione del nodo /dev/sda* che dovrebbe essere creato automaticamente dal sistema e invece non c'è; e anche se lo creo io poi mount mi dice che non è un dispositivo a blocchi valido

----------

## maninthebox1

allora fai come ti ho detto prima....metti tutto quello che ti serve in statico e riprova!

Cerca di rispondere a tutte le domande che ti facciamo, altrimenti non possiamo farci un idea di come hai impostato il pc (il sistema).

ti riporto le domande che ti ho fatto anche sopra....

che portatile è?

Come fai a non sapere se hai hotplug/coldplug? non ti ricordi se l'hai installato o no?

come li carichi i moduli all'avvio?  li inserisci in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6 ?

e il kernel come lo compili? lo fai tu a mano o usi genkernel?

Quanto tempo è che non aggiorni il sistema?

Che ne dici di un bel emerge sync e subito dopo di un bel emerge -Dvua world (a facoltativo:ti chiede se continuare o no) ?

----------

## marto

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> che portatile è? 
> 
> 

 

Acer Travelmate 8006LMi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Come fai a non sapere se hai hotplug/coldplug? non ti ricordi se l'hai installato o no?
> 
> 

 

se deve essere installato esplicitamente allora no, non l'ho installato

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> come li carichi i moduli all'avvio? li inserisci in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6 ? 
> 
> 

 

Sì li inserisco lì

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> e il kernel come lo compili? lo fai tu a mano o usi genkernel?
> 
> 

 

A mano

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quanto tempo è che non aggiorni il sistema?
> 
> 

 

faccio emerge sync tutti i giorni; emerge -u system non lo faccio da un po' (ma un po' di cose sono state aggiornate come dipendenze di altri pacchetti che ho aggiornato di recente); cmq a aggiornare tutto volevo aspettare ormai la 2005.0

Cmq, devo dire che ho fatto un enorme passo avanti; ho caricato il modulo ub.ko (che ancora non avevo mai provato) e questo mi fa apparire in /dev la sottodirectory ub con la seguente struttura:

```

# ls /dev/ub

a

# ls /dev/ub/a

disc

```

A questo punto se provo 

```
mount /dev/ub/a/disc /mnt/usb
```

 ottengo un errore sul tipo di filesystem, ma contemporaneamente vedo che viene letta la penna e in /de/ub/a appare il nuovo dispositivo "part1" (che fino al mount non c'era). Provando ora 

```
mount /dev/ub/a/part1 /mnt/usb
```

 tutto fila liscio e posso finalmente vedere il contenuto della penna.

Quindi ora chiedo:

1) In base a cosa il sistema decide se 'agganciare' la penna a /dev/sda (che sul mio portatile non viene mai creata) o su /dev/ub/a/disc ?

2) Come posso fare in modo che venga rilevata subito anche la partizione (cioè che venga creato subito anche il dispositivo /dev/ub/a/part1) in maniera da slatare un passaggio ?

----------

## maninthebox1

appena metti la penna dovrebbe crearti automaticamente /dev/ub/a/part1 (come sl mio pc)...puoi inserire questa riga nel tuo fstab in questo modo

```

/dev/ub/a/part1              /mnt/usb (o altra locazione)      vfat     noauto,users       0 0
```

in modo che per montare la penna ti basterà dare 

```
mount /mnt/usb 
```

.

quindi tutto apposto...giusto?!

ricordati di mettere il Risolto al titolo del 3d e se vuoi metti i vari driver statici...secondo me è molto meglio!

ps...a me si creava quell'indirizzo fino all'altro ieri! ho modificato il kernel e ora mi da /dev/sda1

se hai tempo puoi trovarmi sul canale #gentoo o #openlug di azzurra così vediamo in query di risolvere sta cosa.ti manca sicuro qualcosa nel kernel.

CIAO:D

----------

## marto

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> appena metti la penna dovrebbe crearti automaticamente /dev/ub/a/part1 (come sl mio pc)
> 
> 

 

Purtroppo no; quando inserisco la penna cre automaticamente /dev/ub/a/disc; part1 viene creata solo se tento di montare disc (operazione che fallisce regolramente). A quel punto monto part1 e tutto va.

La mia domanda è: come faccio a far venire subito anche part1 ?

----------

## maninthebox1

non saprei...secondo me è una questione di ciò che hai inserito nel kernel!

fammi un favore...prova a metterli statici e non come moduli.

e quando aggiorni fai emerge -u world  non system...c'è differenza.

----------

## marto

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fammi un favore...prova a metterli statici e non come moduli.
> 
> 

 

Nada, anche con un kernel monolitico ottengo lo stesso risultato.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> quando aggiorni fai emerge -u world non system...c'è differenza.
> 
> 

 

lo so che fa differenza, è proprio per questo che faccio emerge -u system, perchè così aggiorno solo il sistema e non tutto quanto compreso kde, tetex, apache, ecc. ecc.

----------

## marto

Ho fatto la prova con un'altra penna e stavolta il montaggio di /dev/ub/a/disc è riuscito e sono riuscito a vedere subito il contenuto della penna. Con la mia invece devo continuare a fare il "doppio montaggio" per far apparire part1 e poi montare questo disp. Non è che dipende da come è formattata la mia penna ?

----------

## AlterX

prova a cambiare il codepage per vfat a 850

----------

## maninthebox1

non penso che dipenda da come hai formattata la penna...cmq puoi provare.

giusto per curiosità...come ce l'hai formattata?

mi manderesti un messaggio con il tuo config del kernel?

una cosa che mi è venuta in mente adesso... sotto native language (nel kernel) cosa hai?

----------

## marto

Allora ho fatto un po' di prove.

Ho provato a cambiare il codepage a 850 come ha detto AlterX. Risultato: non mi montava nemmeno part1:

```

# mount /dev/ub/a/part1 /mnt/usb

mount: tipo fs errato, opzione non valida, superblocco su /dev/ub/a/part1 danneggiato,

       o troppi file system montati

```

Allora ho rimesso esattamente tutto come era prima, ma ora non mi monta più part1 dandomi sempre lo stesso errore (cioè quello  che ho riportato sopra). Stesso risultato anche con 

```
mount -t vfat /dev/ub/a/part1 /mnt/usb
```

 oppure con 

```
mount -t msdos /dev/ub/a/part1 /mnt/usb
```

AIUTOOOOO.... non posso più leggere la penna....  :Sad: 

Per maninthebox1

La penna io non l'ho mai formattata esplicitamente; una volta comprata semplicemente l'ho usata, la prima volta sotto winXP quindi credo che l'abbia formattata lui in qualche modo

Nel kernel sotto native language ho:

(iso8859-15) Default NLS Option

<*>   Codepage 437 (United States, Canada)

<*>   NLS ISO 8859-1  (Latin 1; Western European Languages)

<*>   NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro)

e basta (tutto il resto non l'ho messo)

Comunque ti mando il mio .config in un messaggio privato

----------

## maninthebox1

a native language del kernel aggiungi:

<*>   Codepage 852 (Central/Eastern Europe)

<*>   NLS UTF8 

Riprova e fammi sapere . appena posso do un occhiata al config...scusa se non lo fo subito ma damani ho un altro parziale  :Sad: 

che chipset hai alla scheda madre?

hai dischi o controller scsi?

postami qui un lspci .

----------

## marto

maninthebox1 ho aggiunto quello che mi hai detto correggendo però 

```
Codepage 852
```

 con 

```
Codepage850
```

 visto che è l'850 che supporta l'italiano. Comunque non è cambiato niente

Per il config non ti peoccupare, fai quando puoi (in bocca al lupo per gli esami  :Wink: )

Il chipset che ho è: Intel 855GME e non ho controller (e quindi nemmeno dischi) scsi

Il risultato di lspci è il seguente:

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 3580 (rev 02)

0000:00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 3584 (rev 02)

0000:00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 3585 (rev 02)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 3581 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #1) (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #2) (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #3) (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge (rev 83)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 24cc (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 24ca (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801DB SMBus (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Audio (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Modem (rev 03)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4e50

0000:02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

0000:02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 4220 (rev 05)

0000:02:06.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc.: Unknown device 7223

0000:02:06.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc.: Unknown device 7223

0000:02:06.2 System peripheral: O2 Micro, Inc.: Unknown device 7110

0000:02:06.3 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc.: Unknown device 7223

0000:02:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

----------

## maninthebox1

hai il messaggio in query....

prova il config e facci sapere.

----------

## maninthebox1

alla fine come è andata?

----------

## mouser

Anche se non ho seguito gli sviluppi...... mi intrometto nel thread!

Ho un problema abbastanza simile, anche se non riguarda una penna usb, ma un lettore mp3.

Questo lettore ha una memoria flash interna da 256MB. L'unico problema è che questa memoria viene riconosciuta

flash-rom, ma per scriverci e leggerci (più precisamente sotto gentoo.... per montarla), non c'è verso.

Questo perchè il lettore in questione viene rilasciato con dei driver (ovviamente solo per winzozz  :Rolling Eyes:  ) che non si

trovano per altri OS, e che permettono proprio la lettura/scrittura di informazioni sul lettore.

Ora, dopo aver scoperto ciò (ed aver speso una cifra ragguardevole di soldi nel lettore) ho imparato ad informarmi sulla compatibilità del pezzo (sia esso una webcam, un lettore mp3 o una chiavetta) con gentoo/linux.... insomma, non pretendo che il produttore mi rilasci i driver per linux (anche se sarebbe una buona cosa), ma il mondo è grande e la probabilità di trovare un'altra persona che utilizza il nostro OS preferito con lo stesso componente che vogliamo comprare non è troppo bassa.

Ti auguro comunque di riuscire a far andare il tuo pennino  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## marto

Per maninthebox1

Durante la configurazione del kernel col .config che mi hai mandato ottengo i seguenti messaggi:

```

.config:18: trying to assign nonexistent symbol LOCK_KERNEL

.config:32: trying to assign nonexistent symbol KOBJECT_UEVENT

.config:42: trying to assign nonexistent symbol CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS

.config:43: trying to assign nonexistent symbol CC_ALIGN_LABELS

.config:44: trying to assign nonexistent symbol CC_ALIGN_LOOPS

.config:45: trying to assign nonexistent symbol CC_ALIGN_JUMPS

.config:56: trying to assign nonexistent symbol MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL

.config:85: trying to assign nonexistent symbol MEFFICEON

.config:149: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ACPI_VIDEO

.config:154: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ACPI_IBM

.config:174: trying to assign nonexistent symbol CPU_FREQ_DEBUG

.config:198: trying to assign nonexistent symbol X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2

.config:228: trying to assign nonexistent symbol PCCARD

.config:279: trying to assign nonexistent symbol PNPACPI

.config:296: trying to assign nonexistent symbol BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT

.config:297: trying to assign nonexistent symbol INITRAMFS_SOURCE

.config:299: trying to assign nonexistent symbol CDROM_PKTCDVD

.config:533: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_TCPDIAG

.config:534: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6

.config:549: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK

.config:579: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT

.config:974: trying to assign nonexistent symbol I2C_STUB

.config:986: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SENSORS_ADM1026

.config:993: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SENSORS_LM63

.config:1000: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SENSORS_LM87

.config:1003: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SENSORS_PC87360

.config:1047: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FB_TILEBLITTING

.config:1062: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FB_INTEL

.config:1070: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FB_SAVAGE

.config:1231: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD

.config:1232: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI

.config:1242: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_SL811_HCD

.config:1333: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_PHIDGETKIT

.config:1349: trying to assign nonexistent symbol MMC

.config:1409: trying to assign nonexistent symbol TMPFS_XATTR

.config:1452: trying to assign nonexistent symbol CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL

.config:1524: trying to assign nonexistent symbol KEYS

.config:1549: trying to assign nonexistent symbol CRYPTO_ANUBIS

.config:1561: trying to assign nonexistent symbol GENERIC_HARDIRQS

.config:1562: trying to assign nonexistent symbol GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE

```

Dopodichè la compilazione va liscia come l'olio e anche il sistema si riavvia correttamente; però sul fronte penna usb non è cambiato nulla... prima c'è solo disc, poi (dopo il tentativo di mount fallito) c'è anche part1 (e quella si monta)

Permouser

La mia penna è compatibile con linux (c'è scritto pure sulle scatola) e non necessita di driver particolari, basta solo un kernel >= 2.4.19 (come riportato sulla scatola e come dimostra il fatto che ,come avevo già detto, su una precedente installazione di Mandrake, che ora non ho più, la penna funzionava benissimo)

----------

## mouser

 *marto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La mia penna è compatibile con linux (c'è scritto pure sulle scatola) e non necessita di driver particolari, basta solo un kernel >= 2.4.19 (come riportato sulla scatola e come dimostra il fatto che ,come avevo già detto, su una precedente installazione di Mandrake, che ora non ho più, la penna funzionava benissimo)
> 
> 

 

Scusa, ma il pezzo dove hai detto che ti funzionava sulla mandrake proprio l'ho saltato....... chiedo venia  :Embarassed: 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## maninthebox1

ti dava quegli errori perchè ho il 2.6.10-r6 e ci sono voci nel kernel che tu non hai!

fammi un po un favore....aggiornati all'ultimo kernel gentoo-dev-sources e prova con quello. le voci mettile statiche!

----------

## AlterX

aspetta!

devi impostare il codepage a 850 sia nella sezione NLS, sia per il file system vfat!

----------

## maninthebox1

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> aspetta!
> 
> devi impostare il codepage a 850 sia nella sezione NLS, sia per il file system vfat!

 

non è un problema ti partizioni...

proprio non gli riconosce la chiavetta. E' un problema di driver.

Cmq prova.

----------

## marto

no no alt!

Alla situazione attuale (cioè da quando carico il modulo ub) non credo che non mi riconosca la chiave; infatti al secondo tentativo la posso montare e usare correttamente. Il problema è che ci vuole sempre il secondo tentativo.

Per quanto riguarda il kernel nuovo lo proverò il prima possibile (stasera o domani mattina credo) ma in questo momento non posso.

Per quanto riguarda il codepage la situazione non cambia nemmeno mettendo 850

----------

## maninthebox1

 *marto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il codepage la situazione non cambia nemmeno mettendo 850

 

come immaginavo.

prova con il kernel come ti ho detto e fammi sapere!

----------

## marto

Ahi ahi; col kernel 2.6.10-r6 configurato col config che mi hai mandato te ho fatto 2 passi indietro

Non ho più niente in /dev/ub (come prima di caricare il modulo ub) e anche 'cat /proc/bus/usb' non da nessuna info riguardo a flash disk. Ora sembra proprio che il sistema usb non veda la penna; l'unico segnale è in /var/log/messages che all'inserimento della penna scrive:

```

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8

```

[/code]

----------

## maninthebox1

vabbò ma con il kernel nuovo mica devi usà il file che ti ho mandato io!

rimettiti le varie voci che ti interessano e ricompilalo...stavolta però, le voci che interessano la chiavetta mettile statiche.

appena l'hai compilato mandami il config.

----------

## marto

Scusa ma avevo capito che il tuo file di configurazione del kernel era per il 2.6.10-r6.

Cmq, kernel nuovo, riconfigurato (tutto direttamente nel kernel per quanto riguarda usb e scsi) e ricompilato (N.B: ho anche messoil codepage a 850 sia per il filesystem vfat sia in NLS). Risultato: lo stesso di prima. Mi ci vogliono ancora 2 montaggi.

Io a questo punto ho 2 idee:

1) c'entra qualcosa la voce di configurazione del kernel "Memory Tecnology Devices /MTD)" ? Io l'ho esclusa in quanto è vero che fa riferimento a memorie flash di vario tipo ma mi sembra che serva più per cose come le memorie delle macchine fotografiche digitali e simili.

2) a me sembra sempre più una questione di partizioni (non a caso il montaggio mi riesce col dispositivo "part1"); sicuri che le partizioni non c'entrano nulla ?

maninthebox1 ti ho mandato il config come mi hai chiesto

----------

## maninthebox1

che partizione è? e che file system c'è?

hai provato su un altra porta usb? quando l'hai provato su mandrake era il tuo stesso pc?

appena posso controllo il config.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marto

Come avevo detto io non l'ho mai partizionata esplicitamente. La prima volta l'ho usata su windows senza fare nessuna operazione particolare; semplicemente ci ho copiato dei dati sopra  :Smile:  il filesystem è vfat direi (visto che mount con -t vfat va liscio).

Provandola su altre porte (sempre stesso risultato) ho notato che non sempre la penna viene vista; a volte devo inserirla 2-3 volte...

La mdrake ce la avevo sul pc di casa non sul portatile

----------

## maninthebox1

salvati i dati che hai sopra la chiavetta...ripartizionala, formattala e poi riprova.

però potrebbe dipendere anche dal tuo portatile...fai una cosa...disabilita nel bios l'opzione USB LEGACY e riprova.

----------

## maninthebox1

hai più provato facendo queste ultime cose che ti ho detto!

nel frattempo ho dato un occhiata al tuo config e te ne ho rimandato un altro da provare con un po di aggiunte! Questo deve andare...se non va neanche con questo è qualcos'altro!

----------

## marto

Rieccomi; ho avuto dei problemi e non mi potevocollegare.

Allora; io ho fatto due prove:

1) eliminato la partizione della penna ma mkfs.vfat e mkdosfs si sono rifuitati di formattarla (non riescono a ottenre la geometria del disco); allora l'ho formattata con windows che non ha voluto saperne di formattarla se non facendo prima una partizione (e questo mi sembra anche abbastanza logico). Risultato: non era cambiato nulla; prima c'era solo disc poi anche part1

2) maninthebox1, ho usato il config e qui le cose sono andate peggio; ora non ho più la sottodirectory ub in /dev e non avendo nemmeno sda non so come fare a montare la penna...  :Confused:   In effetti ora anche cat /proc/bus/usb/devices non a alcun segno della penna; l'unico segno positivo è in /var/log/messages che al'inserimento della penna scrive:

```

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

```

Mi sa che mi conviene ritornare al mio kernel...

----------

## maninthebox1

Guarda, ridò una controllata al kernel...però sono sicuro che deve andare.

Io ce l'ho compilato così e mi funziona tranquillamente.

TRA POCO TI FACCIO SAPERE.

[EDIT] Ti ho rimandato un config...prova e fai sapere.

----------

## marto

Di male in peggio; con il nuovo config che mi hai mandata non riesco nemmeno a configurarlo il kernel. Ecco cosa ottengo:

```

# make menuconfig

arch/i386/defconfig:129: trying to assign nonexistent symbol PM_DISK

arch/i386/defconfig:176: trying to assign nonexistent symbol PCI_USE_VECTOR

arch/i386/defconfig:252: trying to assign nonexistent symbol BLK_DEV_CARMEL

arch/i386/defconfig:273: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IDE_TASKFILE_IO

arch/i386/defconfig:292: trying to assign nonexistent symbol BLK_DEV_ADMA

arch/i386/defconfig:365: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_MEGARAID

arch/i386/defconfig:570: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NET_FASTROUTE

arch/i386/defconfig:571: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL

arch/i386/defconfig:777: trying to assign nonexistent symbol QIC02_TAPE

arch/i386/defconfig:1248: trying to assign nonexistent symbol X86_STD_RESOURCES

' invalid for LOG_BUF_SHIFT symbol value '14

make[1]: *** [menuconfig] Error 1

make: *** [menuconfig] Error 2

```

----------

## Fuzzo

I moduli necessari e sufficienti per usare una USB Pen sono:

```
uhci-hcd

usbhid

usb-storage
```

Per comodità, ho messo in /etc/fstab la riga:

```
/dev/sda1               /mnt/usb        vfat            noauto,user,rw,umask=000                0 0
```

Io semplicemente la inserisco e digito:

```
mount /mnt/usb
```

----------

## maninthebox1

Il discorso fila...ma così non risolverà il problema.

cmq deve montarla due volte.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marto

Sinceramente non so più che fare...  :Sad: 

Ma nessuno ha un'idea del perchè non ho i nodi /dev/sda* ?

Per Fuzzo:

Quei moduli li ho sempre caricati anche io (ora li ho compilati statici nel kernel) ma da soli non mi consento no di vedere la penna. Finchè non ho compilato anche il modulo ub (ora è statico pure quello) non sono mai riuscito a vedere la penna; con quello la vedo in /dev/ub/a/disc (come dispositivo) e solo poi in /dev/ub/a/part1 (come filesystem)

----------

## maninthebox1

hai l'opzione SCSI emulation support sotto Device Drivers e poi ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support ---> ?

----------

## marto

No non l'ho messa perchè credevo che servisse solo per la masterizzazione e a quanto ne so i kernel della nuova serie 2.6 non ne hanno più bisogno

Se la metto questo calvario finisce ?

----------

## maninthebox1

dovrebbe....se non dipende da altro.

Io non ce l'avevo e mi trovavo /dev/ub/ ecc... appena messa, ho trovato le chiavette sotto /dev/sd...

----------

## marto

Ho messo l'emulazione scsi (statica) eppure continuo a non avere nessun nodo /dev/sda*...  e ovviamente non è cambiato nulla per la penna usb

----------

## marto

Allora, visto che qui da un bel po' nessuno ha più idee ho cercato in lungo e in largo nella rete una soluzione al mio problema; da qualche parte (non mi ricordo dove) ho letto che l'opzione del kernel Low Performance USB Block driver (in Device Drivers --> Block Devices) va in conflitto con USB Mass Storage. Allora l'ho disattivata e ho ricompilato (disattivando acnhe l'emulazione scsi per le periferiche ide dato che ho scoperto che non serve).

Risultato: al riavvio successivo ho inserito a penna usb e dopo qualche secondo ha cominciato a lampeggiare: non ci potevo credere finalmente riuscivo a montarla e per di più in /dev/sda1 (fin'ora non lo avevo mai avuto questo nodo) !

Stavo per mettere il tag RISOLTO a questo thread quando ho scoperto che in realtà la penna la vede solo quando gli pare; a volte devo inserirla più volte di fila (molte volte) prima che la veda e in alcuni casi anche così non funziona; cercando ancora in rete ho scoperto che ci sono 2 modalità di accesso alle periferiche usb: una vecchia (usata fino al kernel 2.6.9) e una nuova (dal 2.6.10 in poi, che è anche quella che usa windows). Dove ho reperito queste info (scusate tanto ma non mi ricordo dove) dicevano che questo porta spesso ad avere il seguente errore all'inserimento della penna:

```
# dmesg | grep usb

...

device descriptor read/64, error -71

...

```

lo stesso che avevo io!

La soluzione sarebbe passare l'opzione "use_both_schemes=y" al modulo 'usbcore'.

Allora ho riconfigurato e ricompilato il kernel mettendo usbcore (e tutto ciò che dipende da questo) come moduli e passando l'opzione specificata (a proposito, l'unico modo che ho trovato per passare un'opzione a un modulo è stato creare un nuovo file in /etc/modules.d, mettere lì dentro la riga 'options usbcore use_both_schemes=y' e usare modules-update; c'è un modo più pulito ?). Ma ancora non mi funziona . Ora ottengo i seguenti errori:

```
# dmesg | grep usb

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usb 4-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [1241:1177] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2

usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-1: device not accepting address 5, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

usb 2-1: device not accepting address 6, error -71

```

Aiutooooooooo non so più come fare per usare questa benedetta penna  :Crying or Very sad: 

P.S: quando il sistema riesce a vedere la penna (cosa che è successa appena ho riprovato a reinserirla), dmesg mi dà questo mentre la penna viene analizzata:

```
# dmesg | grep usb

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usb 4-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [1241:1177] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2

usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-1: device not accepting address 5, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

usb 2-1: device not accepting address 6, error -71

usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

usb-storage: -- associate_dev

usb-storage: Vendor: 0x0ea0, Product: 0x2168, Revision: 0x0200

usb-storage: Interface Subclass: 0x06, Protocol: 0x50

usb-storage: Vendor: USB     ,  Product: Flash Disk

usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

usb-storage: Protocol: Transparent SCSI

usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=fe rqtype=a1 value=0000 index=00 len=1

usb-storage: GetMaxLUN command result is 1, data is 0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

```

e questo quando è attiva:

```
# dmesg | grep usb

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_CAPACITY (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x5 L 8 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 8 bytes

usb-storage: Status code -32; transferred 0/8

usb-storage: clearing endpoint halt for pipe 0xc0008580

usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=01 rqtype=02 value=0000 index=81 len=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_clear_halt: result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x2

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x5 R 8 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: -- unexpectedly short transfer

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x80000005 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x80000005 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x6, ASC: 0x28, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_CAPACITY (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x6 L 8 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 8 bytes

usb-storage: Status code -32; transferred 0/8

usb-storage: clearing endpoint halt for pipe 0xc0008580

usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=01 rqtype=02 value=0000 index=81 len=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_clear_halt: result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x2

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x6 R 8 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: -- unexpectedly short transfer

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x80000006 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x80000006 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x6, ASC: 0x28, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_CAPACITY (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x7 L 8 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 8 bytes

usb-storage: Status code -32; transferred 0/8

usb-storage: clearing endpoint halt for pipe 0xc0008580

usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=01 rqtype=02 value=0000 index=81 len=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_clear_halt: result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x2

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x7 R 8 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: -- unexpectedly short transfer

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x80000007 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x80000007 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x6, ASC: 0x28, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command MODE_SENSE (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  1a 00 3f 00 c0 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x8 L 192 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 192 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4/192

usb-storage: -- short transfer

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x1

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x8 R 188 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x9 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x9 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command ALLOW_MEDIUM_REMOVAL (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  1e 00 00 00 01 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xa L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xa R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x8000000a L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x8000000a R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x5, ASC: 0x24, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xb L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xb R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_CAPACITY (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xc L 8 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 8 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 8/8

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xc R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command MODE_SENSE (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  1a 00 3f 00 c0 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xd L 192 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 192 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4/192

usb-storage: -- short transfer

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x1

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xd R 188 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0:<7>usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xe L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xe R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad LUN (0:1)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (1:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (2:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (3:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (4:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (5:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (6:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (7:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

----------

## randomaze

 *marto wrote:*   

> Stavo per mettere il tag RISOLTO a questo thread quando ho scoperto che in realtà la penna la vede solo quando gli pare; a volte devo inserirla più volte di fila (molte volte) prima che la veda e in alcuni casi anche così non funziona; cercando ancora in rete ho scoperto che ci sono 2 modalità di accesso alle periferiche usb: una vecchia (usata fino al kernel 2.6.9) e una nuova (dal 2.6.10 in poi, che è anche quella che usa windows). 

 

Tuttavia la nuova credo che sia ancora leggermente instabile....

 *Quote:*   

> a proposito, l'unico modo che ho trovato per passare un'opzione a un modulo è stato creare un nuovo file in /etc/modules.d, mettere lì dentro la riga 'options usbcore use_both_schemes=y' e usare modules-update; c'è un modo più pulito ?).

 

credo che deba lavorare con i files in /etc/modules.d... ma nello specifico non ti so dire molto se non di guardare cosa fa lo script /sbin/modules-update

 *Quote:*   

> usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
> 
> ....
> 
> usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure
> ...

 

Sinceramente mi sembra che la tua penna, supposto che funzioni bene con quell'altro sistema operativo, abbia caratteritiche quantomeno non-standard.

Non riesci a farti prestare da un amico un'altra chiavetta per verificare la onfigurazione? Hai provato a forzare l'accesso con USB 1.1?

----------

## marto

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinceramente mi sembra che la tua penna, supposto che funzioni bene con quell'altro sistema operativo, abbia caratteritiche quantomeno non-standard.
> 
> 

 

La penna funziona benissimo con Windows e anche con Linux quando la rileva. La penna è anche standard, tanto è che sulla scatola c'è scritto chiaramente che è compatibile con Linux.

 *Quote:*   

> Hai provato a forzare l'accesso con USB 1.1?

 

Non credo sia una questione di velocità di trasferimento dati (visto che quando la riconosce posso leggere e scrivere tranquillamente); comunque come dovrei fare per forzare la modalità 1.1 ?

----------

